# Supplements to gain weight?



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Howdy all,

I'm looking to gain some weight, recently my weight has dropped off and i didn't have much to loose in the first place. 

Well for the long story, in school (i'm now 19, so only 3 years back) i was very active, playing alot of basketball trained everyday for different teams, raced moto-x on the weekends and weight trained, so pretty physically fit. Around the 14 stone mark, at 6ft just to say.

Getting more into moto-x I stopped weight training as i was trying to bulk up, and it was affecting how much arm pump I got. I then left school and stopped playing basketball and last year stopped racing, but still kept in good shape, was around the 13 stone mark.

Kept to that weight untill around 6months back, when i started working much harder at work as I started working on my own, so I'm earning my own money (physical job - partition and ceilings fixer). But have lost around 2 stone and alot of people have noticed. I still eat the same as i always have but can't seem to put weight on.

My diet isn't what most people will call good, as i don't like fruit or veg apart from potatoes lol, so I was thinking of a supplement that will help me gain weight and help me build my strength back up, I could drink it throughout the day at work, as I don't always stop for a break and food.

Is this a healthy thing to do, or is it recommended?

Noticed i'm going on too much now so ill see what you all have to say lol

Thanks
Ant


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

Eat more calories than your body uses. 

Simple maths 'innit


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Lol yeah I know that, but at work I don't always have time to stop and stuff myself, plus if I do that I can't really see me being very active at work lol, I always eat a good sized dinner though, so was just thinking of an easier way to get calories with my busy day.


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

Eating more calories is the only way to gain weight really but if you want to gain strength you mentioned in your first post then you need to put the effort in. There is no easy 'drink this for bigger muscles' potion. There is however supplements available that help build muscles as part of a exercise regime.

Also not eating fruit or veg is not really good for you! I appreciate you are only 19 so junk food with your mates as opposed to a sit down meal with the family of meat and 2 veg is far more attractive but they really do make a difference to your bodies health.

Not having time at work should be something you take up with your employer, you are allowed by law at least a 30 min break which you should take to allow you to eat properly helping you to up your intake.


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

OO yeah I fully understand there is no magic potion, but i was wondering with my physical job adding a supplement would help in gaining strength, also I will be starting mountain bike riding again soon so will be doing physical activities after work aswel.

I do wish I could eat fruit and veg but I've tried many of them and can't stomach them, they make me feel sick, but then there are a few I can eat a small portion of before I feel sick (i mean a small portion like 2/3 mushrooms, a few spoonfulls of pea's) lol. 

I do however always have a sit down homecooked meal at night, everynight I sit with either my parents or the gf's parents and stuff myself silly lol.

At work I can have as much time as i'd like for break, but i'm on price work and the prices are tight so by losing half hour of the day makes a difference - I do try to make sure i'm having a break but at the minute it's not that easy.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Gaining clean weight is almost ALL diet related. Putting on weight is easy, even for a really hard gainer, putting on clean weight is different. The list of supplements available is endless, the ones that really work are protien shakes, weight gainers and creatine (if you are training). Do your best if taking weightgainers to try to get them without MASSIVE fat content. For example reflex gets its carbs from oats meaning slow release and low fat content, much easier to turn this into functional size and strength.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

You'll want a protein shake, but in all honesty, that'll only likely redress the "not taking a lunch break" loss of intake, so you'll really not gain anything.
The weight loss you're talking about, will probably be water loss, some fat loss, and muscle loss, especially if the diet you've been on has made your body break down muscle for fuel, which is easier than converting fat intake.

So, as above, if you want to add mass to get back up to 14 stone, then you're going to need to hit the weights and have a moderately high intake of protein.
A good quality whey protein powder with milk should be first priority, or cooked chicken breast (if work has a fridge) could be nibbled on during the course of the day, if you're not taking 10-15 mins for "lunch".
After that, there's other supplements you can do, to force the body to cease muscle atrophy, but to be honest, unless you're doing it for competition (and/or more money than you know what to do with), just have a good healthy varied diet, and with the low-rep heavy weights workouts, you'll soon tone up and bulk up.

Similar themed thread here by the looks of it - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=201280


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks for the replies, so I should be looking at adding a protein shake and getting the dust off all my weights lol.

I am lucky that in my job it's very very active so if i chose to loose weight it would be pretty easy, but to gain weight it makes it hard lol. 

Any supplements you could recommend for me?


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

If you want to bulk up there is only one way to do it....eat shed loads....but not shed loads of KFC and crap...proper food.

Aim for 2600-2900 calories a day....porridge for brekkie with a shake made with egg whites, mid morning snack of 3/4 rice cakes with a protein shake with egg whites, 200g of lean chicken breast with no skin with half a pack of rice, 3pm snack of 3/4 rice cakes with another shake with egg whites.. then go train and train real hard....concetrate on a specific muscle group each day if possible...steer clear of too much cardio/cardio weights as you will burn off too many calories and you wont put the bulk on. for dinner have 200g of chicken/white fish with rice and salad....have a shake before bed and sleep well.

3 golden rules of training and getting good gains

1. Eat well
2. Train hard
3. Rest really well!


----------



## Stu-pot (Feb 10, 2009)

I'd like to gain weight. I already eat a lot especially for my weight and more than a lot of my friends who are easily 2 stone heavier than me. There comes a limit on what you can fit in so I'd be interested to hear what can be supplemented to bolster an already full diet


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks Nick, i've decided to eat as much as I can now when I can, as i said at work I don't stop and eat all the time.

My jobs physical so that should help if i can bulk up my protein and with extra training that should boost me also.

Have been looking at a few shakes on myprotein.co.uk, and thinking of getting some samples to try, but what sort of protein and carb's (gram's) is a good dose per serving?

EDIT: Nick your saying aim for 2600-2900, doing a little bit of research my BMR is around 1900 a day, and with a physical job i should be looking at around 2600, so to gain weight I should be around 3200. I think if i could keep a record of my diet for a week and see where abouts i'm at now.


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Stu-pot said:


> I'd like to gain weight. I already eat a lot especially for my weight and more than a lot of my friends who are easily 2 stone heavier than me. There comes a limit on what you can fit in so I'd be interested to hear what can be supplemented to bolster an already full diet


This is what i'm looking for aswel, at work I don't stop and eat as much as I should, but after work I eat large portions, so adding something in work times i'm hoping will help me.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2011)

Something like Stronglifts might just be what you are looking for.


----------



## zimtimtim (Jul 30, 2010)

Just add a weight gainer to your daily routine. A shake twice a day:

Boditronics:
Mass Attack evo - 483 kcal per serving = 966 kcal
Mass Attack Heavy weight - 1300 kcal per serving = 2600 kcal

The carb source is oats so nice and healthy or something like

USN Hyperbolic Mass = 1113 kcal per serving = 2226 kcal.

A nice convenient way to the extra kcals. It's easy to say just eat more but do you know how much food you have to eat to get the above amount of extra kcals.


----------

